# Locations in Pennsylvania



## Dagwood56 (Nov 9, 2013)

I Found a neat facebook page this morning with lots of locations of old and also abandoned structures in Pennsylvania. Just thought some of you in the PA area might be interested. I know I found a few places I didn't know about that I want to go to.


----------



## teacher386 (Nov 16, 2013)

Could you please post a link?


----------



## Febs (Nov 16, 2013)

He did.  Click on the words "facebook page" in his post.


----------



## knckls (Nov 27, 2013)

There's also a big list here: Photo locations in Pennsylvania for derelict & ruins photos


----------

